# Anxiety Cat



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I stumbled across the anxiety cat meme the other day. :b I love them. Sadly, I can relate to pretty much all of them, but I think they're funny. Post your favorites if you have them. ^_^


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I can relate to the 4th one pretty well :b


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

I can relate to number 5. poor anxiety cat, his expression reminds me of helli-cat.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i can relate to 5 and 6.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I can relate to the last one! :lol


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

the last one


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Omg, that's hilariously accurate. The cat looks so stressed!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

oh man, i can relate to all of those. well, except the birthday one. i would never create a birthday event in the first place because i'd have no one to invite.


----------



## Maliblue (Aug 1, 2012)

I can relate to almost all of those. Same goes for forever alone and awkward penguing.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Theres also socially awkward penguin, I find both of them so funny because I relate to them. 
I do number 4 almost any time we get a visitor


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw. I love anxiety cat.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can definitely relate to the first, fourth and sixth ones. I likes these memes. It makes it seem as if my SA is a joke.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

:rofl


----------



## Equimanthorn (Aug 5, 2012)

^^

lmao


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I love Anxiety Cat. Socially Lazy Sloth also applies to me a lot.



























^ This one happened to me a while ago. And then I had a panic attack.














































And I know this isn't a meme, but I'm posting it anyway because I relate so much to this:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yes








:bash








:afr


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Monotony said:


> :afr


Lol this will be what its like after the summer holidays for me


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Heheh. That's what stops me from applying for most jobs...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol, all of the above seem very accurate...

Proceed to post Paranoid Parrot





































And a few about procrastinating:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The paranoid parrot ones are funny.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

My favorites


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kristie26 said:


> My favorites


I can relate to the fourth one. :afr


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Continued...


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

lisbeth said:


>


Oh man. Relate so hardddd.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Lmaoooooo omg, these are great. Can relate to them all, besides the self checkout one. That makes me more nervous than regular checkout!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

For some reason it won't let me quote pictures. But OMG, I love this one.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Like most, I can relate to most of the one posted already. lol


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

All of these are so awesome.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


>


The third and fourth ones remind me of some bad memories I had in HS. :lol If I dropped my pen, I would freak out having to bend down to get it up in front of everybody. It was miserable. And if I found out I was walking the wrong way, I would just keep going that way so people wouldn't think I was crazy.


----------



## Miss Imaginary (Jul 4, 2012)

So funny. Relate to all.


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

They must have had severe SA sufferers come up with these, because almost all of these are a perfect description of me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love these! I sadly do, or have, related to like 100% of them. And that cat looks like one of mine so I doubly love them,.


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

These are incredible! I can relate to all of them.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

StrangetoBehold said:


>


I do this for calls related to work or setting up interviews. Cat stop spying on my life.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy crap! Each one of these is totally dead on for me :lol


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

StrangetoBehold said:


> I stumbled across the anxiety cat meme the other day. :b I love them. Sadly, I can relate to pretty much all of them, but I think they're funny. Post your favorites if you have them. ^_^


If strangers are coming over to the house, I just leave. I hate meeting people that I don't know. I'll even stay out all day with nothing to do, just to avoid the awkwardness.


----------

